
Show HN: Prefect – A workflow engine designed for modern data engineering - josmek
https://github.com/PrefectHQ/prefect
======
danielscrubs
Just a tip. I tried to go into the docs to see what it actually does and
couldn’t find it, just vague text about workflows. I’m not a data engineer but
I am a data scientist. Tell me what kind of tools it’s going to replace front
and center. Work on the elevator pitch directly on GitHub.

------
j_kao
This seems like a space that could always use an improvement. What are the
benefits of a tool like this over something more popular like Airflow?

~~~
josmek
There are a few reasons why this could be chosen over something like Airflow.
They are (but not limited to): modern workflow semantics including both
functional and imperative API and the ability to work with dynamically mapped
tasks, a stricter / richer notion of state, data passage between tasks as a
first class operation, better scheduling semantics (workflows aren’t required
to have a schedule, scheduled flows can still be run off schedule, and it’s
possible to have multiple runs of the same flow occurring at the exact same
time), etc…

